# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  معدل ترمیم معدل در ثبت نام کنکور96

## mohammdbj

سلام  من می خوام کنکور 96 شرکت کنم و ترمیم معدل هم شرکت کردم برای قسمت معدل کل دیپلم و معدل کتبی نهایی باید معدل جدید بذارم یا قدیم؟ آخه معدل جدید هم به من ندادند

----------


## Ali77

> سلام  من می خوام کنکور 96 شرکت کنم و ترمیم معدل هم شرکت کردم برای قسمت معدل کل دیپلم و معدل کتبی نهایی باید معدل جدید بذارم یا قدیم؟ آخه معدل جدید هم به من ندادند


اول اينكه اگر نمره هاى جديدت اومده رو سايت سنجش ثبتنام كن
در غير اينصورت برو اموزشو پرورش كه مشكلتو حل كنن
بايد معدل قبليو بذارى

----------


## mohammdbj

سوابق جدیدم اومده ولی نمی دونم معدل جدیدم چنده!

----------


## Ali77

> سوابق جدیدم اومده ولی نمی دونم معدل جدیدم چنده!


معدل جديدى ندارى كه
همون قبلى معدلته

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام درترمیم معدل هیچ معدل جدیدی نمیدن بلکه صرفا نمره درسی  که ترمیم کردید درسایت آموزش وپرورش تغییر میکنه...بچه ها قبول دارین این ترمیم یه جورایی سرکاریه؟؟فک کنم فقط اموزش وپرورش پولی به جیب میزنه :Yahoo (35):

----------

